# Drinking and boating don't mix.



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Do you have problems with drunk boaters?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNKcYUPbZlw


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I can't believe I just wasted almost 14 minutes of my life.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Do YOU know for sure this boater was intoxicated? or are you just assuming so?

Looks like another boat zips by at the 3:30 mark that's going much faster than the wakeboard boat....

Don't assume that just because a group of people walk out of a bar that all of them are intoxicated! Maybe the drunks wanted to go for a boat ride and the DD just wanted to go burn some gas and shut them up.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

This idiot posts on THT as well. It is always some lame ass you tube link and never any follow up discussion. I guess he is just trying to rack up you tube views or something.


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi DreamWeaver21. I always respond if I remember to click the box to get notification by email. Call me what you like but I'm not one of those that would take your rights away man. I'm on your side. LOL


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok. I will give you credit for the follow up. I still don't get the point of the video as I have done what they did just for kicks stone cold sober but I will say at least you did follow up. My bad.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

to be honest, I didn't really see anything worth making a video of..... if this was made the other day, I would imagine he is doing nothing more than running old fuel out of his tanks.... unless they were in a "no wake" zone. what the problem? total waste of disc space. IMO.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

have another bud bud.
....booze will kill ya! ask my gf....shes a hospice nurse..
Most people die from a life of alcohol consumption!.....or cigs......certainly marijuana is much safer....people die in boats drunk around here regularly ....what ever happened to the guy who killed his family by driving his speed boat onto ono island.....a couple years ago drunk??? or the guy who died last month while drinking in the sound....his boat is now at the Marine Patrol station......in pieces 

Rant over


----------

